# Bleeding 2 Days Before Test Day - Is It All Over?



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

I am in the 2ww. I had a Grade 2, 4 cell embryo put back on Wednesday 6th April. I had EC on Monday 4th April. 

I am using Crinone (nightmare stuff!) and yesterday when I brought out the applicator after insterting the gel, there was a smear of brownish blood. Nothing anywhere else. 

Today when I woke up and went to the loo, I had a bit of red blood. Then when I went later, it had almost stopped. Later again, there was a bit, but it was a bit browny. I have been having cramps on and off the whole time and have them again today.  

My test date is Monday 18th April. Is it all over? I am sure it is too late for implantation bleeding. Has anyone experienced this and gone on to have a BFP?

TIA


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Tia

I dont think its all over AT ALL, this could all be good rather than bad news, sometimes implantation bleeding doesnt make it out of the cervix or can take a while to come out! It doesnt sound like a period you are having so if I was you I would try (i now a lot easier said than done) and relax and wait for your test.  What will be will be now but you can also do your own test if you really need to know one way or the other.

I really hope its good news for you honey

Karen


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Ti you are going thru EXACTLY what i am at the moment - my test is tomorrow 17th and since this morning i have been seeing a small discharge of blood after each loo visit and today have been experience cramp like pains exactly like i get just before and during AF...........i am sending you massive hugs   and fingers crossed that we are worrying unnecessarily and its a BFP for us both xxxx


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you both for your replies. I really appreciate it. It's nice to know there are people out there who understand. It is SUCH a hard thing to do.

We were so lucky to get an egg at all - I was given a 1 - 2 % chance of getting an egg. It then fertilised. It seems so cruel to get that far and then for it not to work. 

I have had more bleeding and I am sure it is all over. I bought a test and I will do it in the morning. I am fairly sure it's going to be negative.

Jude2801 - Good luck for your test tomorrow. I so hope you get a BFP! 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been getting the same symptoms, and am due AF on Monday too. I have done a pregnancy test though and it came back negative so I'm not getting my hopes up  Good luck ladies  x


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

BFN


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

BFN for me too


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

jude2801 said:


> BFN


Me too  Nevermind, onwards and upwards. Think positively!  x


----------

